
Amazon Knows How Many Times You Read that Sex Scene, You Pervert - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2012/06/amazon-knows-how-many-times-you-read-that-sex-scene-you-pervert/
======
dfc
Is it just me or should the title be "Amazon Knows How Many Times You
_Highlighted_ That Sex Scene"?

The article at BB and the WSJ never discusses Amazon tracking reading habits,
however it does mention that the Nook collects this data. Betabeat should be
ashamed of themselves, the title is much worse than harmless linkbaiting...

~~~
brown9-2
Well, which headline will get more views? That's the only explanation needed
here.

------
aristus
Netflix knows how often I replayed the first 5 minutes of The Invisible Man,
too. :) This is more concerning:

<https://kindle.amazon.com/post/192I0Q7B1DRFJ>

Apparently notes and highlights can be made public, with your name attached no
less, and they are indexed by search engines. As soon as I saw that I rummaged
through my Kindle settings (app on iPad, v 2.85) but couldn't find an option
either way.

~~~
dhimes
It looks like this page on their website allows you to control public-ness:

<https://kindle.amazon.com/your_reading>

------
teraflop
It's not like Amazon is making any secret of this:
<https://kindle.amazon.com/most_popular/highlights_recently>

Speaking of which, I wonder what to make of the fact that 23 of the top 25
highlighted passages are from the _Hunger Games_ series. Are they that much
more popular than everything else in the Kindle catalog? Or are their readers
just more likely to use the highlighting feature?

~~~
larsberg
I assume it's because they're both popular and free to borrow via the lending
service if you're an Amazon Prime member.

IIRC, up until a few months ago, the free Jane Austen e-books dominated the
top highlighted passages.

------
AznHisoka
Calling me a pervert is redundant. All human beings are perverts. At the end
of the day we just want to see attractive perfect human specimens naked.

~~~
cglace
You don't believe there are degrees of pervertedness?

~~~
ido
More importantly, why is being sexual perverted?

~~~
antidoh
It's not, unless you're in the United States.

------
flashingleds
You know how sometimes you buy a second hand book and some jerk who owned it
previously went through and underlined every second sentence, presumably for
an assignment or some such?

The default behaviour on the kindle seems to be to show me underlined phrases
from _everybody_ on _every book_. I love the device, but was supremely happy
to learn how to switch that junk off.

------
jpalomaki
Combine this with the recently covered technology that determines user's pulse
by using the camera.

------
veyron
Is there any way to disable this?

~~~
dhimes
maybe: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4184957>

